# Genxtropin



## Michaelparry (Feb 1, 2021)

What are peoples opinions on this HGH?

anyone used it?

anyone got blood work while on it?


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Michaelparry said:


> What are peoples opinions on this HGH?
> 
> anyone used it?
> 
> anyone got blood work while on it?


 Used it and will use it again.....very decent brand.


----------



## H2xor (Mar 28, 2021)

Using 4iu of Genxtropin daily at the moment. 2iu in morning on waking and 2iu midday. Mild tingles in fingers. Tired post injection.

Blood sugar levels were rising 1 hour post injection??? But then dropping 2/3 hours later. Other reviews seem to suggest it's legit. Haven't done blood work yet. Hopefully someone else has and can share?


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Used it last year and its decent.


----------



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

Hasn't this now been replaced with Evo-Tropin?

Looks identical.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Garryspoon said:


> Hasn't this now been replaced with Evo-Tropin?
> 
> Looks identical.


 Does look identical, but 2 different brands. No doubt exactly the same manufacturer though.


----------



## Squatatg (Oct 30, 2020)

Garryspoon said:


> Hasn't this now been replaced with Evo-Tropin?
> 
> Looks identical.


 genx is the origional, there are now lots to people trying to rip off the packaging saying they are the rebranded version, ie Evo and Genatropin


----------

